
Show HN: Pubbit, Managed Ghost hosting for everyone - dozoyo
https://pubbit.co/
======
dozoyo
Hey all,

This idea started when someone I knew wanted to start blogging. We looked
through all the available options, but something just didn't seem right. My
brother found the same problem among his friends: unless you want to learn all
the developing tools, people usually have to settle for either ads, subpar
themes or larger costs. We wanted to help those who don't want to do all the
technological set up.

Seeing as there were no alternatives for simple fully-managed blogging, we
sought to make that alternative. We think it's important that people try new
forms of expression. And I've always wanted to see more personal content
creation.

Right now, we have our MVP ready of having your own site. We're looking
forward to working and solving additional problems that comes with wanting to
get a blog up and running.

We are eager to hear your feedback! Cheers

------
_chrischae
Hey! nice service. Interested in discussing it further, we run our blog with
Ghost Pro. Just reached out via your hello email. Looking forward to
connecting :-)

~~~
dozoyo
Certainly :-) Thanks for the feedback!

------
nnn1234
was just thinking of doing something like this. thought about licensing issues
with ghost pro. isnt there a issue there?

~~~
dozoyo
Ghost is open source under MIT license [0], so I think there are no issues.
There are others hosting Ghost; some are active on the Ghost forums. I am not
aware of any licenses from their GhostPro hosting platform. Hope this helps

[0][https://ghost.org/license/](https://ghost.org/license/)

